# [SOLVED] intel springdale g i865G drivers needed..plzzzz



## kiran_g4e

Hi...
i need chipset,graphic drivers for intel springdale g i865G..please help me
i searched google,but i can't get them..please reply as soon as possible.
thank you


----------



## dai

*Re: intel springdale g i865G drivers needed..plzzzz*

is this on a laptop


----------



## kiran_g4e

*Re: intel springdale g i865G drivers needed..plzzzz*

thanks for reply ..but not for laptop, for desktop pc..with p-4 processor


----------



## dai

*Re: intel springdale g i865G drivers needed..plzzzz*

try these
http://www.bioticaindia.com/download.php?file=intel-springdale-g-i865g


----------



## kiran_g4e

*Re: intel springdale g i865G drivers needed..plzzzz*

but i can't login to that site..i created 2 a/c but no one working...giving invalid a/c..please...send me to my id please


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: intel springdale g i865G drivers needed..plzzzz*

Hi,
What is the make and model of this PC?
Try these drivers: Install Chipset driver first (#2) Graphics (#3)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!
Bill


----------

